# 61 and counting



## Ian H (8 Mar 2019)

Looking for some old Fleche Velocio cards which I thought @Ajax Bay might like to see, I got distracted and ended up counting sixty-one 600km+ events I had completed over the years, including five Mersey Road CC 24s. Loads of shorter ones, of course, but I was surprised.

I still need to catch up a bit to have one for each year I've been on the planet.


----------



## Ajax Bay (12 Mar 2019)

Ian H said:


> I still need to catch up a bit to have one for each year I've been on the planet.


Well you should catch up (by at least one) this year with a 600 qualifier and PBP itself. And are you going to pre-ride Exe-Buzzard AND the Buzzard?


----------

